# HELP: Shoutcast Listeners Wanted



## maxmk (Apr 7, 2011)

Hello Everyone,

I have setup a Shoutcast Radio (Private) for some testing with some songs on it. Now I need your help to test it; i am looking for some listeners who will just listen the songs as i want to know how much bandwidth a stream server can utilize through streams.

So, guys please help me with this and if you are interested PM me I will give you the details.


----------



## Gaurav Bhattacharjee (Apr 7, 2011)

Already helping... ^_^

Hopefully others will do same...


----------



## maxmk (Apr 7, 2011)

Gaurav Bhattacharjee said:


> Already helping... ^_^
> 
> Hopefully others will do same...



Thanks Gaurav


----------



## MegaMind (Apr 7, 2011)

so u want us to hear it n ?


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 7, 2011)

Yeah. He wants us to dance to his songs as well.....


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 7, 2011)

lordirecto said:


> Yeah. He wants us to dance to his songs as well.....



whats with the sarcasm?

op
pm me the details 
but i am entirely new to this


----------



## maxmk (Apr 7, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> whats with the sarcasm?
> 
> op
> pm me the details
> but i am entirely new to this



Thanks details sent


----------



## lordirecto (Apr 7, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> whats with the sarcasm?



Sarcasm? Why would I bother helping OP if I was sarcastic?


----------



## funkysourav (Apr 9, 2011)

Hi Max
sorry for the late reply, was a bit caught up in real life
I heard your radio the day you PMed me
it was a Farhan Akhtar song, it was streaming perfectly, no breaking at all
i hope this helps your project


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 9, 2011)

pm me the details


----------



## maxmk (Apr 11, 2011)

funkysourav said:


> Hi Max
> sorry for the late reply, was a bit caught up in real life
> I heard your radio the day you PMed me
> it was a Farhan Akhtar song, it was streaming perfectly, no breaking at all
> i hope this helps your project


Thanks for the feedback; its really helpful.



Rockstar11 said:


> pm me the details



Details sent.


----------



## Rockstar11 (Apr 11, 2011)

nice radio...


----------



## maxmk (Apr 12, 2011)

Rockstar11 said:


> nice radio...


Thanks for the feedback. 

Hello Everyone again...Thanks for listening and giving feedbacks. Now i want to test the server performance on maximum users.. is it possible for you to listen the radio on a particular time ???  or the guys who are online now can just listen it for 10-15 minutes???

Thanks again..


----------

